# Fivics Platina ??



## darracuda (Jul 31, 2012)

Just wondering if anyone has any more info on this new offering from fivics. I know next to nothing about their risers as I don't know anyone who shoots one, but this one has my curiosity peaked as it is offered in a 27in for LH. 
I've been pretty impressed with the fivics products ( tabs, backpacks, quivers ) but have no experience at all with something as significant as a riser from them.

Has Anyone out there had an opportunity to see/shoot this riser ?
Thoughts, opinions, soap boxes all welcome in this thread.

http://www.lancasterarchery.com/fivics-platina-27-recurve-riser.html


----------



## williamskg6 (Dec 21, 2008)

A couple of us on here have commented about how we like the cool machining marks they left on the surface (or intentionally added). It's a nice looking riser, but I can't seem to find any indication as to why it's so drastically more expensive than Fivics' previous top-end risers.

-Kent W.


----------



## darracuda (Jul 31, 2012)

Here is info directly from the fivics site.

http://www.fivics.com/fivics2013/product/product_riser.html

If you look at the section TECHNOLOGY it has some interesting icons.
Interpretations ...
The first one I imagine is referring to the hard anodizing
The second one is referring to the limb adjustment markers
The third one I am assuming refers to the dampener for the center stabilizer
The fourth one refers to the limb adjustment system
The fifth.... The grip obviously... They think there is something special about it
The sixth... My guess would be some kind of vibration dampening due to the machining ??


But it's the SEVENTH icon that really has me stumped. I don't know about you all, but to me it looks like a pair of UNDERWEAR ...???
What on earth do you suppose it means ??


----------



## fluke (Aug 12, 2012)

seems like the grip is spring loaded 

http://www.fivics.com/fivics2013/technology/jumping.html


----------



## dmassphoto (Feb 8, 2010)

Well it's backordered so I predict quite a while before we see hands-on reviews.


----------



## williamskg6 (Dec 21, 2008)

I guess the SR-V is painted, not anodized (nor hard-anodized), and it doesn't have the "Sunflower" damping thingy, among other things listed above by darracuda. Do those things justify a $320 higher price for the Platina over the SRV? The SRV and FX1 appear to have a similar grip, and I've always wondered if I was hallucinating when I figured that the grip was spring-loaded. Would having the riser automatically jump out of your hand when you shoot actually make it more accurate as they say? You'd think that if it did, everyone would be clamoring to put spring-loaded grips on their risers. 

The SRV also appears to come with "underwear technology" too (as does the FX1)! 

Perhaps this illustrates one of the biggest problems I have with Fivics in general: they don't explain themselves very well. They design an icon and pretty much stop at that point, hoping you can divine what the icon means.

The "underwear" icon is their "Triple Damping System", which is rubber inserts in the limb pockets (2 of the 3 in triple) and a rubber damper inside the grip (the third damper). They need a better icon and someone to describe their innovations more clearly. 

-Kent W.


----------



## darracuda (Jul 31, 2012)

williamskg6 said:


> The SRV also appears to come with "underwear technology" too (as does the FX1)!
> 
> Perhaps this illustrates one of the biggest problems I have with Fivics in general: they don't explain themselves very well. They design an icon and pretty much stop at that point, hoping you can divine what the icon means.
> 
> ...


Thank you for the UNDERWEAR technology explanation.....I was truly baffled by that one.


----------



## darracuda (Jul 31, 2012)

dmassphoto said:


> Well it's backordered so I predict quite a while before we see hands-on reviews.



Well, it's back ordered on lancaster..... But I'd be willing. To bet I know one of my local favorite vendors ( I'm talking about YOU Friedhelm at K1 ) could get it faster than anyone who is trying to order from lancaster....but I just wasn't even sure if anyone knew anything about it.


----------



## ninevalleys (Apr 8, 2007)

I currently shoot the fx-1 riser. Went from an ionx to it earlier this year.
Fantastic bow it's a similar geometry to a few other risers out there like the gmx.
The platina is pretty much the same as the fx in geometry but features a a different finish and limb adjustment.
Their customer service is excellent but (as said before me) they have a lack of information available


----------



## williamskg6 (Dec 21, 2008)

ninevalleys said:


> I currently shoot the fx-1 riser. Went from an ionx to it earlier this year.
> Fantastic bow it's a similar geometry to a few other risers out there like the gmx.
> The platina is pretty much the same as the fx in geometry but features a a different finish and limb adjustment.
> Their customer service is excellent but (as said before me) they have a lack of information available


So, what's the deal about this spring loaded grip? Does it actually work and do you feel that it has a positive impact on accuracy?

-Kent W.


----------



## chrstphr (Nov 23, 2005)

williamskg6 said:


> A couple of us on here have commented about how we like the cool machining marks they left on the surface (or intentionally added). It's a nice looking riser, but I can't seem to find any indication as to why it's so drastically more expensive than Fivics' previous top-end risers.
> 
> -Kent W.


the MK X10 also has the tooling marks left. It is a cool touch. 


Chris


----------



## ninevalleys (Apr 8, 2007)

williamskg6 said:


> So, what's the deal about this spring loaded grip? Does it actually work and do you feel that it has a positive impact on accuracy?
> 
> -Kent W.


My riser does not have the spring loaded grip. As far as I can tell it hasn't been on any of their risers in 2013 or 2014


----------



## theminoritydude (Feb 11, 2013)

darracuda said:


> Just wondering if anyone has any more info on this new offering from fivics. I know next to nothing about their risers as I don't know anyone who shoots one, but this one has my curiosity peaked as it is offered in a 27in for LH.
> I've been pretty impressed with the fivics products ( tabs, backpacks, quivers ) but have no experience at all with something as significant as a riser from them.
> 
> Has Anyone out there had an opportunity to see/shoot this riser ?
> ...


I'm shooting one.


----------



## DarkMuppet (Oct 23, 2013)

darracuda said:


> Just wondering if anyone has any more info on this new offering from fivics. I know next to nothing about their risers as I don't know anyone who shoots one, but this one has my curiosity peaked as it is offered in a 27in for LH.
> I've been pretty impressed with the fivics products ( tabs, backpacks, quivers ) but have no experience at all with something as significant as a riser from them.
> 
> Has Anyone out there had an opportunity to see/shoot this riser ?
> ...


I had a hold of one at the European Archery Festival in Telford this year. 

It's a beautiful looking riser and feels really nice in the hand. They didn't have a left handed one with them, if they had I'd have borrowed my club mates limbs and had a go on the range there! It does look rather similar to MK's MKX10 riser, both just scream quality.

Regarding the other two risers Fivics had there, the Hydro and the SRV.
The Hydro is anodised like the Platina and shares the same limb alignment system (similar to the W&W) while the SRV is painted and has the Hoyt dowel system.

I have to say I was really impressed by all of the stuff they'd brought with them. Their CEX2000 stabilisers are just stunning to look at with a swirly matt effect finish on them. They perform brilliantly too as a mate of mine was having serious trouble with his Fuse ES blade stabilizers flapping around like a dead eel (and probably performing about the same too ...) The ladies on the Fivics stand let him borrow a CEX2000 long rod and his bow vibration was killed instantly. He bought it straight away needless to say ...


----------



## darracuda (Jul 31, 2012)

theminoritydude said:


> I'm shooting one.


Do you have any thoughts about it as compared to other risers within the same price range ? I'd love to hear what you think. I am very curious about it.


----------



## darracuda (Jul 31, 2012)

DarkMuppet said:


> I had a hold of one at the European Archery Festival in Telford this year.
> 
> It's a beautiful looking riser and feels really nice in the hand. They didn't have a left handed one with them, if they had I'd have borrowed my club mates limbs and had a go on the range there! It does look rather similar to MK's MKX10 riser, both just scream quality.
> 
> ...




Thank you for that feedback ! It looks like it's very well made but I simply don't know anyone who shoots a fivics riser. As I said I have been really impressed with some of their other products, but I just don think many people here in the US shoot their risers.


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

theminoritydude said:


> I'm shooting one.


Scintillating review.


----------



## ninevalleys (Apr 8, 2007)

In terms of geometry, the Platina is an updated version of the FX, with a new limbs alignment system (and 27 inch version). The Hydro is a SRV with the same updates.
The FX1 is the first non tec recurve ive shot so is a tad livelier on release. The quality of the riser is fantastic, the older adjustment system is easy to use and setup was fairly quick, but the manual is a bit confusing. I don't notice any more vibration that my old IonX, but with all the rubber built in everywhere id expect that. 

Putting it side by side with the GMX and MK X 10 you can see how similar they are, but seeing as i haven't shot either of those two risers I cannot say if they feel the same.
I'd hazard those guys who lament the loss of the 27inch GMX, will enjoy the release of the 27 inch Platina as you can actually find / buy one.

Oh and Fivics customer service is great from my experience with them.
NV


----------



## theminoritydude (Feb 11, 2013)

darracuda said:


> Do you have any thoughts about it as compared to other risers within the same price range ? I'd love to hear what you think. I am very curious about it.


It was a gift, I didn't pay for it, but I'll check up on the price. The riser feels a tad hefty, dense in fact. It doesn't have the boxy and bulky feel of a 25" Inno Max, so it feels more wieldy on and off the shooting line, despite its mass. The hard anodising is what caught my eye at first, a fresh departure from the normal anodising or painted finish of most risers out there, making it seem more weapon like than a typical piece of sporting equipment. Limb adjustments for poundage and alignment is conventional and self explanatory. 

It's made of 6061 aluminium, so after having shot Inno Max with EX Power at 46lbs for sometime, I'd expect something less lively, which was the case. The riser was coupled with an aluminium Vbar with the CEX2000 stabilizers and extender. So after the first shot I was expecting some sort of noise or noticeable vibrations but they were absent, which was quite surprising for me. In fact it didn't vibrate any longer than what I had got from my Inno Max. I swopped out the stabiliser set with my HMC plus, and sure enough there was this soft and twang that was the residual vibration, not that that I thought it affected the performance. With the CEX2000 and the mass distribution in the correct configuration, grouping all the shots into 10s at 18m is not a difficult task at all, in fact I fumbled 2 out of 3 shots and for some reason they still nailed it. If you are considering using the CEX2000, I'd say it is a great stabiliser. It's slightly bigger on the diameter than a HMC plus, not significantly heavier, comes in black carbon finish, with other colour options for the letterings and logo. Again, those were gifts as well, so I do not know how it stacks up against other stabs in the market in terms of value for money. 

The Platina currently comes in 2 colours, midnight blue and grey, which gives it a no-nonsense look of seriousness. Not something that you would want to use for introduction to archery for kids, but a great gift for a weapon or gun enthusiast. 

I like the riser. I think I will continue to use it. I'm setting up my Inno Max as a secondary. Still waiting for my limbs.


----------



## darracuda (Jul 31, 2012)

theminoritydude said:


> It was a gift, I didn't pay for it, but I'll check up on the price
> 
> .
> 
> ...


Nice gift !! As far as price goes.... Here in the US it is priced on par with the INNO MAX

Thanks for the detailed review ! I appreciate it. I have a 25 in CXT and an old 27in inno prototype and I really love both risers but my prototype is, shall we say, delicate, and honestly my fear is that one day it will go kaput and I am trying to research other options for a *LH 27 inch ILF riser..*....
The only option that I could find was the Bernardini Luxor, until I saw the Platina.


----------



## boringNerd (Jul 10, 2014)

theminoritydude said:


> It was a gift, I didn't pay for it, but I'll check up on the price. The riser feels a tad hefty, dense in fact. It doesn't have the boxy and bulky feel of a 25" Inno Max, so it feels more wieldy on and off the shooting line, despite its mass. The hard anodising is what caught my eye at first, a fresh departure from the normal anodising or painted finish of most risers out there, making it seem more weapon like than a typical piece of sporting equipment. Limb adjustments for poundage and alignment is conventional and self explanatory.
> 
> It's made of 6061 aluminium, so after having shot Inno Max with EX Power at 46lbs for sometime, I'd expect something less lively, which was the case. The riser was coupled with an aluminium Vbar with the CEX2000 stabilizers and extender. So after the first shot I was expecting some sort of noise or noticeable vibrations but they were absent, which was quite surprising for me. In fact it didn't vibrate any longer than what I had got from my Inno Max. I swopped out the stabiliser set with my HMC plus, and sure enough there was this soft and twang that was the residual vibration, not that that I thought it affected the performance. With the CEX2000 and the mass distribution in the correct configuration, grouping all the shots into 10s at 18m is not a difficult task at all, in fact I fumbled 2 out of 3 shots and for some reason they still nailed it. If you are considering using the CEX2000, I'd say it is a great stabiliser. It's slightly bigger on the diameter than a HMC plus, not significantly heavier, comes in black carbon finish, with other colour options for the letterings and logo. Again, those were gifts as well, so I do not know how it stacks up against other stabs in the market in terms of value for money.
> 
> ...


Glad to know that the CEX2000 is good. Heard lots of good words about it from my coach (she has some connection with Fivics) even before it is out in the market. I laid my eyes on the Platina when someone I know ditched his Inno Max for a new Platina setup. I wonder how it feels and performs as compared to the Inno AXT. Anyway, keep a lookout for future Fivics products. Some of their products are really good, especially their stabs and finger tabs. They have been working hard on their risers as well and my coach is now recommending Fivics risers to new archers (she used to recommend Win&Win bows). Rumor has it that they are playing around with some interesting ideas....though I am not too sure if those ideas will turn into actual products.


----------



## TwilightSea (Apr 16, 2012)

Is the grip a med or high? The riser looks nice and I would love to try it out


----------

